# PVR 522?



## cse42 (Jan 6, 2003)

I've seen the number 522 mentioned here and there? Does it exist? Is it just a new model number for a 508? How does it differ from a 508?

:shrug: cse


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Reportedly a 508 on steroids, @ receivers in one box with NO mirror fee. Sounds good last report 2 nd quarter release.


----------



## cse42 (Jan 6, 2003)

Thanks for the info.

cse


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

The 522 will be a 508 with 2 tuners that can output to two different tvs, the 522 will be a 'server' so to speak. As Bob said, no mirror fee since it uses one card


----------



## cse42 (Jan 6, 2003)

Cool, so the difference between a 522 and 721 would be that the 522 is two receivers in one box with one access card making it possible for a 2nd room independant viewing and PVR'ing? Would that mean two remotes, one for each room?


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

I think that there is also a 322 without the PVR.


----------



## MAllen (Dec 3, 2002)

cse42,

What I saw on a pdf file detailing specs of the 522, is that it DOES come with two RF reomotes. The 721 ALSO has two recievers in one box and is capable of longer recording times 90 minutes on the 721 as opposed to 60 minutes. The 721 is NOT capable of outputting to two TV's in the fashion that the 522 will. All and all, I have enjoyed my 721 in the 51/2 months that I have had it. I am in a quandry about replacing my aging 5000 in the MB though, 508/522/721??


----------



## cse42 (Jan 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAllen _
> *cse42,
> I am in a quandry about replacing my aging 5000 in the MB though, 508/522/721?? *


Yeah, I have the same problem when looking at the forthcoming 921. I'm about to replace my old 5000 with a 2nd 508. I think two 508's and one 721 will do me for awhile.

cse


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2003)

Don't hold your breath on the 522 or 322 both were "shown" at CES but E* has a poor history of getting working products to the marketplace.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2003)

Don't hold your breath on the 522 or 322 both were "shown" at CES but E* has a poor history of getting working products to the marketplace. The PVR 921 was "shown" at last years CES. 1 year later it still isn't available.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Dont you mean 60 hours and 90 hours instead of 60 minutes and 90 minutes?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

This thread has some pics of the 522 and it's remote


----------



## marko (Jan 9, 2003)

This is the perfect machine.... if you can watch two different shows at the same time, which it sounds like you can (not watch one live show, and a prerecorded show on the other output, but two live shows). Absolutely perfect. When's it coming out?

Seriously, that $5 savings savings on multiple tv's is nice. Over 4 years that will be $240. Take a $400 existing customer price, subtract a tradein/sell of a 501/4900 for $125. Heck, sign me up for 1 year AT150 with CC/autopay, take another $100 off. That is $175. Take 3 years of the $5 a month savings, and get your money back. Nice.


----------



## cse42 (Jan 6, 2003)

Thanks Steve for the pics.... I agree with Marko about the savings.... that's nice. I wondering how the PVR function will work... with two remotes, two rooms that can record two different programs (or the same program) at the same time. Does that mean that each TV has the same access to a recorded program? Or will the disk space be sub-divided?

cse


----------

